# Fresh Water Clams



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I had a thought to add clams to African tank, has anyone done so already and were there any pitfalls or issues that needed to be handled prior to or during to make the introduction to the environment easier??????


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

I totally want freshwater clams too! I did a lot of investigating on these things, and apperently siphon 5 gallons of water an hour, so they will slowly stave to death because of their quick sihponing abilities (which is how they eat.) So you will have to supplement their diet with finely crushed foods.


----------

